# How To Post A Picture Tutorial (using ImageShack)



## PuffDragon (Nov 10, 2007)

*Click on the pictures to get a better view of the screen shots!
*

Hi,
So I noticed some people did not know how to post pics and it came to mind that others might not know either. So here is a quick tutorial on how to do so. It's easier than you think! I use <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://imageshack.us/">http://imageshack.us/</a><!-- m --> because its free, fast, and no membership required. But you can use any other image hosting site you want.

1. Goto <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://imageshack.us/">http://imageshack.us/</a><!-- m --> and click on the Browse button






2. Locate the picture you wish to post on your computer and hit ok/open in the browsing box.





3. Now your ready to host it. So click the Host It button on the website!
*note: At this point you can also resize the image during the host process if you wish. Pull down the tab to view sizing options.





4. After you click Host It the page will then refresh with your picture ready. Scroll down and highlight and copy the link that says Direct Link To Image. Save this link for when we go back to tegutalk.com





5. Come back to tegutalk.com and paste the link here in the text box between the html code




*note the backslash / on the ending code*





6. You can post the picture before, after or inbetween any text. Once the code is in just click Submit on the comment box and your done!!!






It is really easy!! Once you get the hang of it, it will only take about a minute to do. I noticed that tegutalk forum automatically shrunk the images a little. So if you can't quite see it just click directly on the image to see the full size. Hope this helps everyone who needed it. You can always PM if you have questions.[/b]


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 10, 2007)

Sticky'd


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 11, 2007)

My first Sticky EVER HooHaa


----------



## COWHER (Nov 11, 2007)

that took a lot of work and for what? to help people out?!?! Man you already got the mood of tegutalk down! You selfless hero you lmao!! :lol: 8) :lol: 8) :lol:


----------



## Mike (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice post, I'm sure it will help a lot. I personally use photobucket.


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 30, 2007)

You also use it and the different formats it gives you to post a pic from a URL for your avitar photo for the site, and thats just another word for your little profile pic.

This would have helped me.


----------



## PuffDragon (May 16, 2008)

Bumpin' for some of the newer folks.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks, now I can post pics of my Tegu.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 30, 2008)

Bump...photobucket.com is also recommended.


----------

